Ask HN: If a bug in YouTube lets skip Ads, should it be disclosed to the public? - maketechfair
======
mercxry
Check if their bug bounty program covers it, if not just report that to them
and give them some time, if they don't fix it after that time you can disclose
it to the public.

------
g4ryb0t
sounds like your talking about an ad-blocker

~~~
maketechfair
It's not an ad-blocker, for this to work there is no need to install any add-
on or extensions, or do any CSS or JS trickery in the debugging console.

This requires just a simple action in a stock web browser, as far as I have
experienced.

The cat I don't have could do it!

------
qnsi
No

~~~
maketechfair
Thanks for your answer, I would really like to hear your considerations as to
why it shouldn't be done.

